# 28 x 36 garage - new construction



## CraigK (Oct 11, 2010)

Joined a few weeks ago and have been waiting to post pic's until some work got started, then got busy, but finally have some time to post some pic's.
Going to have the florr poured tomorrow and if all goes well framing will start Wednesday.
The garage will be 28x36, 10 foot cielings and two pilons for a future two post lift (they are about 20 inches deep and 24"x24").
It will have one support beam (on center), the upstairs floor will be done in 2x8's and fully floored (I plan on finishing some day down the road).

Here some pics. 

View attachment 243.jpg


View attachment 237.jpg


View attachment 247.jpg


View attachment 259.jpg


View attachment 272.jpg


----------



## rustywrangler (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you have electrical, water and plumbing into that pad before pouring??? At least the conduits???


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 11, 2010)

looks like a cool project.  post lots of pics.  we like to see pretty much any and all parts of the build and all of the little parts that complete it as well.  and welcome to the site.  post any questions you might have and of course if you are able to find some innovative ways to do things post those as well.  this site will be much more informative and helpful to you and all of us if you do.  again welcome, and congrats on the big step into mancave nirvana.  :rockin:


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet project you have going on!


----------



## CraigK (Oct 12, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Do you have electrical, water and plumbing into that pad before pouring??? At least the conduits???



Electrical = will have it's own meter and 200 amp service, ran from the street to the side of the garage (external conduit).

Plumbing = wanted to do it now, but could not afford it. My contractor said we can do it later, it will cost a little more than doing it now, however I did not have the cash, and the county would had taxed higher, I can do it on my own and will not get hit on taxes.

I live in Georgia, so I did not have to worry about floor heating, if I was still in Illinois it would had been on the list. I will plan on running a couple of heat pumps....I think not set yet.


Oh and the floor was poured today and looks great.

Will keep posting pics as the progress continues, I just can't wait for a garage of my own for the 2 mustangs, the M3 and my tools, the wife and kids can share the house garage.


----------



## CraigK (Oct 18, 2010)

Last Friday to today's (Monday) progress:
Upstairs is complety done, this includes stair case, knee wall and plywood floor.
Roof is 95% done (just need to put center vent and about three strips of shingles on (ran out).
Wiring in the garage (what they are doing) is done this includes 4 outlets, 4 overhead lights, box (full panel 200 AMP) garage door openers and out side lights.
Siding will be done by dark including soffits (siding is hardy board).
Windows are in.

Will try to get some more pics up tomorrow or Wednesday.

Contractor thinks it will be competly done by end of next week!!!


----------



## 1977Impala (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea we need pics..Lots of pics.


----------



## CraigK (Oct 26, 2010)

Got a bunch of pics on the way once I find my camera's USB cable.

Update as of today I have electricity, and nearly everything is done other than the concrete for the driveway and sidewalks.

We had rain the last day or so, but I think we should have it poured by the end of the week.


----------



## CraigK (Oct 31, 2010)

Got pretty much everything moved in today, the wife is happy now she can park here car in the house garage and I am happy now that the M3 can go in a garage.

Still have plenty of boxes to unpack and move some things around, but have planty of room now.

The two mustangs fit good end to end with plenty of room to walk around them, and I have a bunch of room behind the M3.


----------



## havasu (Oct 31, 2010)

You've spent all that money for the garage but yet you don't think of your friends and buy another cable for the camera so we can look at what you've done? :mad1: :thumbsup:

I shall repeat the request...PICS PLEASE!


----------



## CraigK (Nov 27, 2010)

Been very busy finishing up football season and the wife finally found our camera's USB cord so I can post some additional pic's. 

View attachment 284.jpg


View attachment DSCN0307.jpg


View attachment DSCN0308.jpg


View attachment DSCN0330.jpg


View attachment DSCN0338.jpg


----------



## CraigK (Nov 27, 2010)

more pic's 

View attachment DSCN0324.jpg


View attachment DSCN0342.jpg


View attachment DSCN0343.jpg


View attachment DSCN0360.jpg


View attachment DSCN0361.jpg


----------



## CraigK (Nov 27, 2010)

more pic's again 

View attachment DSCN0365.jpg


View attachment DSCN0366.jpg


View attachment DSCN0373.jpg


View attachment DSCN0376.jpg


View attachment DSCN0368.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 27, 2010)

very cool  definitely coming along nicely.  especially with winter closing in, it will be nice to have the place weather tight.


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2010)

That is a nice build! What are you planning on using the space above the garage for?


----------



## CraigK (Nov 27, 2010)

havasu said:


> That is a nice build! What are you planning on using the space above the garage for?



I plan on fully finishing the upstairs and using it in the next few years as a teen retreat / dads area.
Once the kids are gone it will be a dads area/guest area when the kids come visit (if extra room is needed).

I would like to get the electrical done and insulation in the next year or so.
Then on to drywall etc...


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2010)

That is a great mother in law set up! Great job so far!


----------

